

Rails, RVM, RSpec & Jenkins - phsr
http://rails-jenkins.danseaver.com

======
JoachimSchipper
> Add jenkins-ci.org's apt key to your system's trusted keys

> $ wget -q -O - <http://..>. | sudo apt-key add -

This is NOT a good idea.

(Executing shell code from the net, as in #10, isn't a good idea either.)

~~~
btucker
we've had this conversation before:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2420648>

------
mguterl
Here are some Chef cookbooks that will help get Jenkins running on Ubuntu
including support for headless browsing via XVFB and Firefox:

<https://github.com/bmabey/continuous-cooking>

~~~
bmabey
These are just for Hudson actually, I haven't had time to upgrade them to
Jenkins. Looks like this project is being maintained for Jenkins:
<https://github.com/fnichol/chef-jenkins>

